# Looking for photos of these ships.



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello,

I am trying to find any photos of the following ships. I am piling up the stories of my grandfather in British Merchant Navy from 1951 to 1955 and would like to show him the pictures of those vessels he worked on. Can you help me, please?

ss Raloo - 1925

ss Irene K - 1924

ss Graiglwyd - 1943

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Ken


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Ken, I think these are two of the ships you are looking for, the 'Graiglwyd' and the 'Irene K':

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships G/slides/Graiglwyd-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships I/slides/Irene K-01.html


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello Bruce,

Thank you for the links of the pictures.

Ken


----------



## Petroc (Aug 4, 2008)

KShips said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to find any photos of the following ships. I am piling up the stories of my grandfather in British Merchant Navy from 1951 to 1955 and would like to show him the pictures of those vessels he worked on. Can you help me, please?
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of ANDREW T in Langton Dock, Liverpool, on 10 May 1952, with TJ Harrison's NOVELIST on the left. You will probably have her history, but just in case:
1925: Built as PETERSTON
1948: BURHAVEN
1950: ANDREW T
1953: RALOO
1954: PARAPORTI
1959: Arrived Antwerp to be broken up on July 27th.
Hope this helps,
Petroc


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey,

Very nice shot of this ship!

Thanks.

Ken


----------

